# 68 Deluxe Reverb reissue mods?



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

Just got this amp and its a little noisy for static.

I read a lot of recommendations for mods online but want to get some feedback here. I generally plug a Tele into this thing.

Talked to someone who recommended a general upgrade package at least (change caps, etc.) and change speaker to a Cannabis Rex.

Not totally sure on mods for sound. I do generally want that country sound out of it.

What should I upgrade as a minimum and maybe going further?

Thanks.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Take it to a qualified tech. He will no what to check and will probably re soldier the tube sockets . These new Mexican builds are known to have bad workmanship when built. Don't no why you would want to mod it if it is working proper.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Did this person tell you why it needs a general upgrade? Change caps? Did he say why? That's a reissue, you shouldn't have to replace the caps on those. And changing speakers? Why? Do you think it needs a new speaker? If I were you I would do exactly what Distortion said, take it to a good tech and get that noise you are saying, fixed before you start modding it and changing things. Or maybe if you are not happy with it, find an amp that you don't need to upgrade/mod.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

from personal experience, I recently got a 65 Deluxe reverb RI and when I got a chance to test the bias, I found that it was on the very very hot side set @ 35ma.
I reset it to 21ma .
All Im trying to say is that you need to know if your amp is running in the proper range that its supposed to be.
Are the tubes operating in their normal range?

Trying to mod an amp when you don't know what it may need is not always the best thing.
Changing speakers is a tone thing NOT a solving problem thing.

Do it yourself or get a good tech to tell you whats happening with your amp and then ( if needed) decide how to make it better.
G.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Agree with the others, fix the static noise first, then decide whether you need any mods.
The static noise is a fault, not a design flaw, so it needs a repair rather than modification. This is the 68 Custom? They haven't been around all that long, is the 5 yr. warranty over?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Here's an almost-free mod that you can undo in about three minutes. Unplug the reverb return from the amp and use an RCA to phone adaptor to plug it into the normal channel. Plug your guitar into the reverb channel and, rather than using its reverb knob, use the clear channel's volume _and tone controls_ to tweak the reverb. Cost: the adaptor and maybe a longer RCA chord from the reverb tank.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Chito said:


> And changing speakers? Why? Do you think it needs a new speaker?


Speaker upgrades are pretty easy and can improve things quite a bit (or make things worse). Thankfully, Fender has made so many factory special runs with different speakers that each L&M usually has one or two variants you can try out so you can get an idea of what kind of speaker you might want to put in, if that's the route you want to take.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

troyhead said:


> Speaker upgrades are pretty easy and can improve things quite a bit (or make things worse). Thankfully, Fender has made so many factory special runs with different speakers that each L&M usually has one or two variants you can try out so you can get an idea of what kind of speaker you might want to put in, if that's the route you want to take.


Yeah I get what you're saying but the OP doesn't even know what he wants except I guess to get a country sound from it whatever that means.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Chito said:


> Yeah I get what you're saying but the OP doesn't even know what he wants except I guess to get a country sound from it whatever that means.


True enough. 

The static should probably be sorted out first. One could spend a lot of $$$ on mods and still have the same problem. Or trade in your amp for one that does have the sound you are looking for.

There was a Fender Custom Vibrolux from a number of years back that had a persistent "hiss" that could be corrected with a mod. But I have not seen a similar problem on a '65 or '68 DRRI.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

My 65 DRRI was nearly dead quiet. So is my current 68 CPPRI.

Id take it to a tech. Then sell it. Some gremlins cant be contained. Also, check out your dirt chain, they can really add and amplify noise.
C


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

Distortion said:


> Take it to a qualified tech. He will no what to check and will probably re soldier the tube sockets .


Chatted with a pretty qualified guy concerning my amp. He did mention something about hand wiring components but recommended at least change the caps as the stockers are el cheapo. Also mentioned to me to play it and get a baseline so i can hear changes if i make them. 



Distortion said:


> Don't no why you would want to mod it if it is working proper.


It isnt thats the point of the thread.


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

Chito said:


> Did this person tell you why it needs a general upgrade? Change caps? Did he say why? That's a reissue, you shouldn't have to replace the caps on those. And changing speakers? Why? Do you think it needs a new speaker? If I were you I would do exactly what Distortion said, take it to a good tech and get that noise you are saying, fixed before you start modding it and changing things. Or maybe if you are not happy with it, find an amp that you don't need to upgrade/mod.


The man was making suggestions. I believe the speaker thing was that he had it in stock and was trying to make a sale. I wouldnt buy with out hearing one first. Pretty happy with the tones I'm getting really.


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

GTmaker said:


> from personal experience, I recently got a 65 Deluxe reverb RI and when I got a chance to test the bias, I found that it was on the very very hot side set @ 35ma.
> I reset it to 21ma .
> All Im trying to say is that you need to know if your amp is running in the proper range that its supposed to be.
> Are the tubes operating in their normal range?


Good question. Can you provide a schematic? Is the stock tube a quality tube from Fender?



GTmaker said:


> Trying to mod an amp when you don't know what it may need is not always the best thing.
> Changing speakers is a tone thing NOT a solving problem thing.


Yeah I agree. Havent done anything yet. Maybe I'm complaining too much about the noise? Its much quieter than my Marshal Jubilee reissue but thats a 100W amp.


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

jb welder said:


> Agree with the others, fix the static noise first, then decide whether you need any mods.
> The static noise is a fault, not a design flaw, so it needs a repair rather than modification. This is the 68 Custom? They haven't been around all that long, is the 5 yr. warranty over?


Just recieved prior to original post. Weak moment browsing Amazon. I usually buy local. This will make sure that happens going forward. Not unhappy with it thats for sure. 






Love trying the different tones from this video.


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

Doug Gifford said:


> Here's an almost-free mod that you can undo in about three minutes. Unplug the reverb return from the amp and use an RCA to phone adaptor to plug it into the normal channel. Plug your guitar into the reverb channel and, rather than using its reverb knob, use the clear channel's volume _and tone controls_ to tweak the reverb. Cost: the adaptor and maybe a longer RCA chord from the reverb tank.


Can you be clearer? Maybe with schematic? I see a Custom and Vintage option in front for jacks. This is to troubleshoot the noise? Trying to understand your advice. Have a little bit of background in electronics and some time in trades so not completely inept in working on teh amp myself.


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

Cardamonfrost said:


> My 65 DRRI was nearly dead quiet. So is my current 68 CPPRI...


This is the most intersting comment of the thread. 



Cardamonfrost said:


> Also, check out your dirt chain, they can really add and amplify noise.
> C


Guitar has gone straight in so far...


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

deltapapatango said:


> Can you be clearer? Maybe with schematic? I see a Custom and Vintage option in front for jacks. This is to troubleshoot the noise? Trying to understand your advice. Have a little bit of background in electronics and some time in trades so not completely inept in working on teh amp myself.


I LOVE the Reverb Send into Channel 1 on Fender amps mod


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

Interesting. Thank you!


----------

